# New German Shorthair Pointer



## Misdirection

Latest edition to the family....










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. R.Hodge

What a sweetheart.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Congrats bud! Good lookin pup.


----------



## Misdirection

Thanks. I'm back to having two again, so the pheasant better look out!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

That puppy is too cute, whats the name and is it a boy or girl.


----------



## Misdirection

fireline said:


> That puppy is too cute, whats the name and is it a boy or girl.


This one is a female. Named her Scout.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDux

What, only one photo? Come on, that's just a tease!!


----------



## Misdirection

Here ya go!























Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Enjoy!


----------



## DiverDux

Now that's more like it!!! Congrats on the new girl. She's a sweetie!


----------



## bobk

That’s awesome! Beautiful puppy. We sure miss our gsp’s. Such a fantastic breed.


----------



## mike oehme

congrats on the new addition. she's a cutie!


----------



## T-180

Wow beautiful pup !!


----------



## Pike

Congratulations!


----------



## jerkaperch

Awesome! Gsp are some of the best dogs God has ever blessed man with.


----------



## Barcelona

Where did you get him? In Alliance, Oh possibly? He looks like one of my brothers dogs litter.


----------



## Misdirection

Barcelona said:


> Where did you get him? In Alliance, Oh possibly? He looks like one of my brothers dogs litter.


High Point Kennels in Alliance, OH for the female pup. My older Male came from friends of the breeder , also from Alliance, OH. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog

Beautiful Pup!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Misdirection said:


> High Point Kennels in Alliance, OH for the female pup. My older Male came from friends of the breeder , also from Alliance, OH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Nice! That's where my buddy's pup is from! Well, not a pup anymore, she's about a year and a quarter right now. That's a first class outfit!

When my buddy's primo hunter, a GSP bitch, died from ovarian cancer, he was just heartbroken! Called me with the sad news, saying he might not ever have another one. I reminded him that he'd had hunting dogs his whole life, and should be used to the idea that he might outlive them. Nope! 

Oddly enough it was his wife who turned the tide. She'd keep bringing up the subject, gently, but finally had to put her foot down! "Damn it! There will be a German Shorthair Pointer in this house again!" She got on the computer and found the litter of pups for sale. They drove out there, my buddy picked out a pup, and his wife wrote the check for the deposit! 

He also hired Chris to do the training. One thing we noticed is that he NEVER raises his voice. He NEVER gets exasperated. He is ALWAYS gentle with the dog. We only got so many lessons in when it was time for Chris to trailer up the Tennessee Walker and a bunch of dogs and head south for the field trial circuit. So my buddy just kept taking her out, to build on what was started. 

For those of you who may not know, I would suggest that you Google High Point Kennels. The owner and trainer, Chris, used to train Shamu the killer whale at Sea World of Ohio! We figure that if he can train a killer whale, he can train a bird dog! 

Sorry to make this post kind of all about us, but once I saw High Point Kennels, I had a story to tell! Your pup is beautifully marked! Classic GSP! Are you going to hunt her?


----------



## Misdirection

Here's mine. The smaller female came from High Point Kennels. The larger came from a friend of theirs who referred us about 5 years ago when they didnt have a litter ready.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

2 Good looking dogs


----------



## buckeyebowman

They are beautiful! The Pointer Sisters!


----------



## Misdirection

The smaller female is the pup that started this thread. The larger is a male and 5 years old.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

That will be my next breed of a bird dog I will own, one of these days. Beautiful dogs.....Rich


----------



## jcrevard

Here's my 2 GSPs, great dogs and awesome companions!!
Left to Right, Greta and Dagmar









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

